# Anyone ever played any of the hacks?



## Ether's Bane (May 30, 2013)

(If this thread isn't allowed, I'll delete it at once.)

Have any of you ever played one of the Pokemon game hacks?

I'm currently playing (and Nuzlocke-ing) Emerald 386.


----------



## Tailsy (May 30, 2013)

i think they're lots of fun! but my problem is that i usually play pokemon when i'm on the move and i gave away my R4, so i haven't played very many rom hacks :( i don't like playing pokemon on the computer, for some reason.

i like the randomiser ones, i think they're hilarious.


----------



## Autumn (May 30, 2013)

I used to own a physical copy of Quartz before I sold it to my (ex-) boyfriend :p


----------



## nothing to see here (May 31, 2013)

I think I've attempted to _make_ more ROM hacks than I've actually played, at least as far as Pokémon goes.  There were a few I tried out a while back, but I can't remember what they were; I think one was a G/S/C (not sure which specific version) hack where you started out with a Larvitar and which actually used the mine cart graphics that were left unused in the original games?

I haven't actually tried it yet, but the Pokémon Red/Blue Randomizer looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Spoon (Jun 1, 2013)

Nah, it's not really my thing. It's neat to see what people come up with though.


----------



## Dragon (Jun 1, 2013)

I've tried Touhoumon and Moemon, but they didn't really hold my interest because they were essentially just Fire Red with different sprites :U

This, however is pretty cool so far; it's a hack where you can fuse Pokemon and train the fusions. (although I haven't gotten  far enough to make my own fusions yet haha) And the plot isn't just Fire Red with one or two different lines of text, you play as the Hoenn champion going through Kanto yes good \o/


----------



## Flora (Jun 1, 2013)

does vietnamese crystal count

i have played a little of moemon


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Jun 1, 2013)

In fact I have played several back on my HP laptop some years ago. I tried all I could find including:
* Naranja (the orange islands game where you could actually play as Misty)
* Shiny Gold (the jhoto remake before the official DS remakes, it was superbly done with the new mystery stalker in addition to your rival and hoenn pokemon)
* Quartz (I barely tried it before I decided I didn't care for it).
* Pokemon Rocket (I think that was the name), basically a yellow/gold hack where you were able to play as either Jesse or James and begun with cyndaquil but it was never completed, the only thing you are able to do is battle and steal the fossil from Green upon his exit from mt moon into Cerulean (yeah the hero they used was green). He's easy to beat with your cyndaquil because he uses a bulbasaur and cyndaquil already comes with ember if memory serves. 
*Pokemon Generations: Another well done version. It's basically a combination of first generation and second graphics. You play as gold in a creatively revamped version of the first generation world with Ash (the red sprite) as your rival (though weirdly you still get to name him) and a choice of Eevee, Mew and Dratini as your starter. I had discovered this one on a website that allowed you to play console games directly from the site but the damn thing would never save my file, it pissed me off because I had created a team I was quite pleased with. Finally though I managed to find a download of it. 
* There was also some pokemon Orchid version
* I forget the name but I remember also trying another incomplete version where you begin as the pokemon champion and your first activity is the capture of (a poorly animated) Mewtwo for Oak. You are bored however so Oak sends you on a fresh start into some kind of unown region of the hacker's creation with a level 5 unown as your starter which had requested to accompany you into the region. 

And mant more, those I did not name here I can not remember the names or the stories of and several of which like Pokemon Rocket were not completed. 

Sadly my save files wouldn't open after I left them inactive for several months. I kept receiving some kind of error with the compatibility then at another point was unable to get them past the title screens. I could never figure these problems out and never received any help to the inquiry on coolroms. I did get Shiny gold to work again briefly on my newer Acer but I think something else happened. I don't remember.

Hacks are really fun. I wish I could try one of creepy black but I had not been able to find one.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jun 25, 2013)

Since the last post, I have actually used the Pokémon Red/Blue Randomizer on a Blue ROM and the results were pretty funny.

Bug Catchers frequently have Mews.  Which know Bind and Fury Attack, and a couple others I can't remember off the top of my head.






I'll know for sure when I catch one at Seafoam Islands later.

Oddly enough, Brock actually ended up with a consistent team.  It was a team made up of a weird Grass-type Doduo and Dodrio which only knew Hyper Fang and Double Team (...and Bide, for the Dodrio), but still.










I have a Ghost/Psychic-type Butterfree.  Its highest stat is Attack (though as a Metapod its Speed and Special were highest.)  I have no idea what a Caterpie would've looked like in this, since so far I have never seen one and apparently they don't show up anywhere. XD










Jigglypuffs are still Normal-type... the only same-type one I've found so far.  The type is about the only thing the same, though.










I've also found Bird Muk.  Though as it's pure-Flying instead of Normal/Flying, it's probably more like "Wind-Elemental Muk."

Also, (Poison-type) Magikarp's moves before evolution: Razor Wind, Horn Drill, and Transform.  I've actually won fights with a Magikarp in this, and not against Caterpies or anything either. XD

So yeah... I'd suggest trying this out if you haven't already.  It's probably the closest thing available to reliving the original Red/Blue "nobody knows exactly what's hiding in this game, and the Internet doesn't have everything on it yet so the only way to find out is to play it" experience (...and it'll also make you laugh your ass off with the ridiculousness of it sometimes.  And I didn't even set TMs and giveaway Pokémon to be randomized, or turn the randomization up to the maximum level, so it could get _even more_ ridiculous. XD)


----------



## The Omskivar (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm definitely trying the Emerald randomizer right meow.

Edit: My starters were Poliwag, Lotad and Mareep.  Interesting, but dull enough; thus far, Route 1 has Castform and Entei.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 26, 2013)

I _tried_ to play Derp Emerald and Crystal Enhanced, but my stupid phone nor my computer would load the games.

If someone could PM me exactly how to patch hack roms and convert them into something different from a winzip file, that'd be great.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Oct 5, 2013)

I was playing Ponymon Dawn, but something happened to the computer it was on and it now I can't access it. I'll get it back someday :D


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 6, 2013)

I normally play randomisers nowadays, but I have played pokemon snakewood and pokemon quartz.


----------



## Dar (Dec 8, 2013)

No hacks yet... But I have played an exe called Pokémon: Reborn. Basically Pokémon but in a more serious environment (The game starts with a train getting blown up by a bomb). Also there are lots of interaction Pokémon. So far I have a Torchic named Kung Pao, an Ekans named Metal Gear, and a Mime Jr. named Shinigami.


----------



## Awos (Dec 11, 2013)

I've played hacks before, though not in a long while. Volt White was the most recent one I played I think, and Flora Sky before that. I also remember playing ShinyGold. There's been more but I don't remember the details on any others.


----------



## Spatz (Dec 11, 2013)

I tried playing Pokémon Reborn. But it crashed my hard-drive. Twice. This is why I can't have nice things... -_-


----------



## Odyssey (Nov 4, 2014)

Only a small amount, but the ROM hack I remember playing the most is Pokémon Ruby Destiny. I haven't finished it, but in terms of how far I gotten, Ruby Destiny is the furhest I gotten to finishing the game.


----------



## Dar (Nov 4, 2014)

Grey Matter said:


> I tried playing Pokémon Reborn. But it crashed my hard-drive. Twice. This is why I can't have nice things... -_-


That's a shame, it's one of the best fanmade Pokemon games I've ever seen.

Since last posting in this thread I've also played Pokemon Zeta/Omicron, which are also pretty good... I'm just waiting for the next one the creator is making, Insurgence.


----------

